# sugru substitute for cord issues



## davidh (Jun 13, 2013)

*As I make brackets and parts for mounting my igauge dro’s on both my craftsman / atlas 12”  and my rong fu 30 mill, I look at the small cords that are attached thru a hole in the sending units of the dro’s, wondering how long they will stay together before fraying and eventually breaking off or shorting out.  <o></o>*
*It got me thinking about my wife’s laptop that is always connected to the charger and up and down on and off her lap.  We had to replace that special cordset after less than a year due to the constant flexing and bending, and the new one was destined to do the same thing.  It seems that it is always being bent from one side to the other so what I did was buy some sugru which is a silicone  / silicon type product from England that sets up to a fairly ridgid solid.  this has worked for us now for a couple years in keeping the cord stable at the laptop. 
Problem with the sugru is that its expensive and has a shelf life, or refrigerator life of about 6 months if you don’t use it.  <o></o>*
*This is what im going to do with the dro’s except I found a DIY stuff that will work the same way.  its 100% silicone sealer/caulk, mixed with a few drops of oil based paint for color and about an equal mix of corn or potato starch (cooking product)  if you use less starch it is slower setting, more will do just the opposite.   And  its much  much less expensive.  I found it on  “instructables.com” under the search “sugru”.  a very interesting writeup on the idea. It must be 100% silicon /silicone.  (for spelling I can’t remember which is which.) <o></o>*
*I had to share. . . must be my job today **J** <o></o>*
*So if you have a concern of flexing cords, try it. . .*


----------



## hman (Jun 14, 2013)

Question regarding the silicone adhesive ...

There are two types of "100% Silicone" generally available.  The original silicone adhesive (sometimes called "Silicone I" nowadays) smells strongly of vinegar until cured.  It's getting harder and harder to find.  What's now more commonly available is called "Silicone II", and has little odor - usually something like menthol.

Which one did you use?  I know that Silicone I is generally much tougher when cured.

Thanks!


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 14, 2013)

generally speaking I dont like altering OEM products, or glue them.

for cable management I use something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-CITMB...qid=1371227495&sr=8-5&keywords=cord+organizer

I never used the "monster" brand, and usually try to shy away from it, as you are really only paying for the brand name, and can find the same product of same quality for 10th the cost usually - but this is the only one I found online right now that can get you the idea. they used to be available at places like Fry's, bestbuy and the likes. I use them for years for electronics and low voltage applications.

the protector/sleeve makes the cables stiffer, and less flexible and can be bent to shape around corners and stay in that shape which also keeps cables from moving too much where not wanted - and keeps them out of harms way. these usually come in different sizes (thickness/through-hole) for thicker or thinner cables.

I'll post how I hve it setup on my DRO once I complete the Y and Z axis (in progress).


----------



## davidh (Jun 14, 2013)

hman said:


> Question regarding the silicone adhesive ...
> 
> There are two types of "100% Silicone" generally available. The original silicone adhesive (sometimes called "Silicone I" nowadays) smells strongly of vinegar until cured. It's getting harder and harder to find. What's now more commonly available is called "Silicone II", and has little odor - usually something like menthol.
> 
> ...



NOT silicone II .  the stuff I have is kitchen and bath 100% by GE. but, my tube is old. . . maybe not available any longer.

- - - Updated - - -



PurpLev said:


> generally speaking I dont like altering OEM products, or glue them.
> 
> for cable management I use something like this:
> 
> ...



yes, I agree with you about the coil wrap product.   its also used as a hose protector for hydraulic hoses.  
I have usually bought it in different diameters by the 50 foot roll..  1/8"- 1/4" etc.  even corrugated split loom will work great in certain applications.

waiting for pictures


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was thinking along the line on inserting the cable in something like a phone kinky, or maybe it should have been made that way in the first place.
All I know my house phone has been here way before me; could be 1940 (square base) and the cord aint broke yet.


----------



## davidh (Jun 14, 2013)

its always a matter of costs vs. profits.  those beautys that purplev have, have armored cable over them. im guessing they were more than a hundred bucks.


----------



## rdhem2 (Jun 15, 2013)

If I understand the problem to be excess cord flex and breakage at the point of cabinet entry.  I usually apply two or three layers of shrink tube and that usually stiffens the strain point enough to hold the problem.  In a pinch, two three layers of a good vinyl (Scotch #33, or #88)tape works well also.


----------

